# Life's a grind........



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Greetings all!

Im going for an ECM Mechanika IV.

The Fiorenzato brand is having some good reviews recently, mainly in the states, so might consider the E64 grinder.

May I ask your opinion please? ....and on your experience with any of these.....

Eureka 65/75....clumpy? Are the Titanium burrs worth the arm and leg I will have rip off to pay for the upgrade?

I'm also considering the ECM 64, Rocket Fausto which dont seem to hit the reviews very often, but look ok on paper. There's a Profitec version of the ECM 64,of course.

I like the look of the Compak E5, but is this a bit dated now?

Any advice would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the coffe machine makes coffee with whatever you stick into it. Buy a crap grinder your coffee will suffer. the popular but size now is at least 75 mm or larger. If you are buying new then you do not need tin burrs. If you buy secondhand your money goes further.


----------

